# Peterbuilt, Iron mine truck



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought I'd get started on the tugger for the Cat and trailer I did a year ago. I built them after the ones I used in the mines, a long long long time ago. I'm starting with a rather simple Peterbuilt that I'll do some surgury to and distress (beat the heck out of) to make it look like the one used to haul crap in and out of the pits.
















Since none of the rigs out there had sleepers some delicate surgury needed to be done.








I filled in the back with sheet styrene








and will remove the chrome from almost everything.








It's going to be nice to build something on rubber that is supposed to have a crappy finish.

Till later Dave


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Trucks*

That's great dave, I like to see more trucks done on here, and I'm not alone on that I'm sure, Did you say you where going to *distress* this kit ?, that would be a great Idea, I have this kit as well, Plus A hole lot more trucks to build there just so time consuming I hesitate building them, This is my first attempted at doing so (*TRUCKS*), But I have like Over 100 of them to build. 
Been sourcing the net for Everything I can find, Some Not around anymore Found a lot of those at Hidden away at antique shops, as well as on 
FEE BAY, but I have been sucking them up fast, 
*"I FOUND SOME KILLER ONES" *Some are skill leave *6 *or better, so I have my work cut out for me looks like, But I will be fallowing this thread closely to learn as much as I can dave, so give detail on the build in words as well as pictures, so I can use what knowledge on my builds as well if you don't mind dave, I know it will be a great build as well your work is second to a very few I have seen on the net thus far,as well as this form, Like Pete's and Chris, along with some of the others out here as well, I have learned much from them watching there builds as well as yours. I'm quite sure this build will drew a lot of attention.
*"YOU JUST HAVE TO LOVE TRUCKS" *

_Ian_


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I decided to go with a single stack so the lower system needed some attention
















built a channel iron and plate box to fill the hole left from removing the sleeper. I'll fill this with parts, batteries and just all around crap








the rear of cab with sleeper walk through filled and rack fitted








and a little distress to the front mud flaps








you can't see it but the lower edge of the cab has been thinned and roughend up to look like wear.
back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Now thats some find documentation and photography Dave, "Enjoying it fully". love the distressed mud flaps as well, Some fine work so far. Just seems strange seeing one built BEFORE painting, but I know that is the way it needs to be done here. Keep us posted if you would. 
((((PICTURES ARE CLEAR AND DEFINED))))

Ian


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I got the base coat on the cab along with some of the detail








as well as the interior








the frame is primered and pretty well beatup. The white stuff is just that, white stuff glue with sand.
















and the engine is together, painted and dusted.








Next step is to weather the heck out of it.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Done!








































And this is what I needed it for
























Now on to ???????

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I approve this build. But not your choice of beer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Steve244 said:


> I approve this build. But not your choice of beer. :thumbsup:


:lol: Very fuuny!
AND a very nice build Dave! Good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

very nice replica.
the weathering and detail is terrific.
I really like the mudflap detail, looks authentic.
nice low-boy and dozer,too.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nicely done Dave! The entire build looks great! To be honest, from your initial description ("distress (beat the heck out of)") I expected it to be a lot more weathered.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea, now thats a nice build Dave, Love the lowboy as well, and the cat on back (WHAT SCALE IS THAT CAT,AND IS A KIT ?? Do tell), JUSTS ENOUGH DISTRESSED AS WELL, to look like it was well used and still on the road, I strive to be worthy of a build like this Dave, You know, I HOPE you are posting this build on OTHER SITES AS WELL, like model truck building sites, they would very happy to see your work, Nothing I can say will give the work you have done justification Dave, BEAUTIFULLY BUILD IS ALL I CAN SAY, think you for you hard work Dave.

Ian


----------



## Gluefinger (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow!! that is one heck of a build. The detail and wheathering is out of this world. I like the chains hanging on the back of the cab and the tools in the tray behind the cab. We can tell you have seen a truck or two in the working world. The only thing I would add would be tie downs for the Cat but from the looks of this you probably already had them in mind. Great build and excellent photo's, awsome presentation.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't built a big rig in years but seeing quality stuff like this is making me want too! Very nice truck!

Mo


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the comments. It was a fun project. 

Ian the Cat and trailer are both old, Old, OLd, OLD AMT kits Cat is 1/25 trailer is 1/24, or vice versa. 

Gluefinger I do have scratch built binder on the Cat they just didn't show up on a wide pic like those posted so here's a couple of close ups.


























And Steve, I was out of Pabts Blue Ribbon.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"MAN Dave", I cant find ANY heavy equipment kits that scale Anywhere, your stoked for having one that scale no doubt about it, AND I HAVE LOOKED believe me. Don't know if they will ever make any equipment kits like that ever again as well "LAST OF THERE KIND", 

------> :-( Me being sad,...lol

Ian


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ian Anderson said:


> ...I cant find ANY heavy equipment kits that scale Anywhere, your stoked for having one that scale no doubt about it, AND I HAVE LOOKED believe me.


Ian, there are currently two of them on evilBay if you're interested, but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"REALLY", give me a link, so i don't have to look my eyes off anymore, Zombie dude, 



I couldn't find them, Must be getting old...NOT,, Oh and,... LOL.... on the 'EvilBay' , Ant that the truth.. <------ LOL


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't think we're allowed to post eBay links here unless they're for our own auctions in the proper forum. Do a search under eBay's Models & Kits section for "AMT Bulldozer" and they should be the first two listed.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL, ic, "I can understand that, No doubt, WILL DO... Thinks.

YEP found them, Not to bad on the price, if I wont it that bad, I will pay for it right,...But it is the Ticket, Just what the doctor ordered. NICE.....Thinks


----------

